# Easiest goat to take care of?



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

I am looking around on buying a goat since my doe recently died, and I was wondering, which type of common goat is easiest to take care of?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Are you looking for a meat breed, dairy breed, or just a pet?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I have only boers so I am most likely NOT the best person to recommend one that is easiest. But my boers are pretty hardy w/simple maintanance. 

I know I would not be able to commit to a milking schedule-so for me meat goats are easier than dairy. But if I had them time I think owning diary goats would be very rewarding.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

I am looking for a dairygoat/pet  I just don't want to lose another goat, but my dad insists that they are useful....AND I wont eat them! lol


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Nigerians are the best breed I have ever had. I have had a herd of boers before and I wasn't pleased. But that was just me. *You can feed 3 Nigerians for the price to feed 1 Boer/Standard dairy Goats*. Definitely something to consider. I also had a Lamancha pair to nurse orphan Boer babies, and while she was very docile and easy to work with, she also was putting me in the hole to feed her.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

thanks SkyesRanch! I think I will get the ND I am looking at: he's so cute!!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Pygmies are less expensive to feed and easy for children to handle. Pygmy bucks do not intimidate me, yet I have seen some full-sized breeds that I have been very apprehensive about.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

Kikos??? 

Its not on the list.The are not the most popular but are fairly easy to tend.

I see your wanting a dairy breed,i only have one alpine and she is a pretty easy keeper.I know there are others with alpine here who could give you more opinions.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

myanjelicgirlz said:


> I am looking for a dairygoat/pet  I just don't want to lose another goat, but my dad insists that they are useful....AND I wont eat them! lol


I vote for Nigerian. They are just as personable as a full-size goat but cheaper to feed (since you can't get just one, i'm going to agree with the person who said you can feed 3 for the cost of one full-size goat)

Personally I would get does just in case you decide in the future you'd like to milk. I know alot of people like wethers for pets (thank goodness, b/c i need someplace to sell them all) but I prefer does


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I think Nigerians definitely won this poll. :greengrin:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

As much as I love my two ND girls, I must say Alpines are my favorite breed. Every Alpine I've ever met has been friendly, intelligent, and incredibly docile and willing to please. My current girl does eat more than the NDs, but soon she'll be dried off and will be eating much less. Don't get me wrong, NDs are great, but there's nothing quite like receiving a surprise kiss from the big girl when my day has been down. Plus milking her is a heck of a lot easier than the NDs.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I vote Nigerian as well, but I am super biased. I think from a care perspective, they require less feed simply due to size and can be easier to handle for the same reason. On the other hand, they can squeeze through smaller holes than big goats so require more secure fencing than a standard breed. I've heard Lamanchas are great. One day I shall have one!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

The little Nigerian Dwarfs are the cutest and most personal goats I have ever been around. A Boer can be personal and can be a nice pet but the ND is the more pet efficient goat. It is why we sold ours actually. They were so personal that they were not happy being ignored and I only had two of them. I took them on walks every day and they still couldnt get to where they were content being left alone. In a herd, they would perhaps be more content. I didnt have the time to give them and they were so jealous of my attention with the dog. Our Boers are happy with me being around them but are surviving fine without constant attention because they have a herd.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oops sorry I didnt see the part about the dairy goat. Uh.. NDs as dairy milkers? I have no clue if they earn their keep in that area but will say that they are the cutest funnest pets and are quite trainable to do tricks if that could be considered as part of earning their keep.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

sweet! thanks! we don't need much milk.... my dad just wants it for cheese!
and tricks??? AWESOME!!!!


----------

